# R.I.P peetree



## shonny (Apr 20, 2009)

i thought id give my lil baby corn Peetree who sadly died yesterday his own blog entry!

He was only 2 months old and very weak with some deformity in his body.

I tryed my best for him but sadly he was just to weak to even eat in the end 

He will have his own lil grave in a lovly flower pot which will be placed on our roof terrace <3

We will miss u peetree,have fun in snake heaven! x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x


----------

